
My Tips and Study Notes for AWS Certified Solutions Architect - xasiimov
https://siujoeng-lau.com/2019/10/aws-csa/
======
mindcrime
My tips are as follows:

1\. Don't bother memorizing "count" stuff, like "how many subnets can you have
in a VPC by default" or whatevever. Any of these resource limit type things
are subject to change, and they mostly try to keep the test questions to
things that stay fairly consistent (I've been told this by somebody who works
at Amazon and contributes to the certification process, and who wrote a
popular certification study guide for this test).

2\. Focus on the "core" services: VPC, EC2, S3, RDS, Route53, etc. At least
for the Associate level test, I wouldn't expect to get many (if any) questions
on AWS Batch or Sagemaker, or Rekognition, etc. Especially something like
Sagemaker which has it's own "specialty" certification.

3\. Expect lots of networking questions. Know subnets, security groups, subnet
ACL's, etc. really well.

4\. Know RDS really well.

5\. Know auto-scaling groups, and load balancers pretty well.

Actually, if you know anything about AWS at all, and then study the hell out
of everything about RDS, auto-scaling groups, the various load balancers, the
networking stuff, and S3 (storage classes in particular), then you will
probably be good to pass the certification.

------
Ruth_K
Nice post!

